# Burberry Price Increases!



## summerrain

I've been stalking Burberry trench coats for a while and mulling it over.  I found to my surprise that over the past few days, Burberry.com has made some pretty hefty price increases to most of their Trench Coats and perhaps to their other items as well.

I found that at least all of the trench coats I had been looking at have increased by at least $50 - for example:
Long Cotton Gabardine Leather Epaulette Trench - $1,695 from $1,595 (but says $1,895 when you scroll over the it on the Trench pages - perhaps signs of a further increase?)
Long Cotton Gabardine Trench - $1,550 from $1,495
Long Cotton Gabardine Hooded Trench - $1,695 from $1,595

My advice: If you were contemplating purchasing a Burberry coat - buy it now!  It appears as though the boutiques have not yet increased their prices as they were carrying the Long Cotton Gabardine Trench for $1,495 as of yesterday.  In addition it most likely be a few weeks before the department stores push the discount through to their merchandise as well.


----------



## Cscbunky1381

Yeah the tote I bought a year ago is $150 more. LV increased their prices as well. Not sure the reasoning behind it. Their prices inflated while the rest of the economy hasn't lol.


----------



## ujili

Price increases happen alot! Burberry Prorsum bags for Men only used to be in the 1000-2000 range in 2008-2009 but now they are all above 2000 for the most of them.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Yes it happens.  A trench that I purchased earlier this year went up by $100 within 6 months. A lot of high end designers do this.


----------



## pursesandmore

Also noticed the price increases their revenues must be overwhelming despite the recession that we are in if they can increase their prices


----------



## Christofle

pursesandmore said:


> Also noticed the price increases their revenues must be overwhelming despite the recession that we are in if they can increase their prices



Indeed, they are all laughing on their way to the bank.


----------



## ujili

christofle said:


> indeed, they are all laughing on their way to the bank.





pursesandmore said:


> also noticed the price increases their revenues must be overwhelming despite the recession that we are in if they can increase their prices



omg...every brand is doing this bcuz a celine sa told me celine is having price increases starting nov 1! Yikes!


----------



## Frugalfinds

Does anyone know if Burberry has a price increase planned. I have been eyeing a jacket, but wanted to wait until Fall. I was looking on various sites and I noticed that Neiman Marcus has it listed for substantially more than the other sites. I am wondering if the increase is coming and NM just got a jump on it? Or if NM has the price inflated for some reason? Seems especially weird because their sister-site, Bergdorf did not have the higher price.


----------



## lucky7355

Frugalfinds said:


> Does anyone know if Burberry has a price increase planned. I have been eyeing a jacket, but wanted to wait until Fall. I was looking on various sites and I noticed that Neiman Marcus has it listed for substantially more than the other sites. I am wondering if the increase is coming and NM just got a jump on it? Or if NM has the price inflated for some reason? Seems especially weird because their sister-site, Bergdorf did not have the higher price.


I haven’t been in touch with my SA recently but just saw that the sweatshirt I bought my husband 3 years ago for less than $400 is now $1000.


----------



## protein_

When I started eyeing the Waterloo trench I think it was like $1,800 last year or the year before, earlier this year (probably January) it was $2,250 I believe... now it's $2,490.

Bought it at the latter price, unfortunately, because I just didn't want to take another price increase risk... and I really would not be surprised it there is another tbh.

My earlier trench coats, the Kensington, from 2010/11 (so Burberry "London") were ~$800... now they're $2,490.


----------

